# GE Premium Waterproof Silicone



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im wondering if this is safe? It says 100% Silicone and I cant find any mention of mold or mildew inhibitors. But Id like to know for sure.
Id like to hear about experience of people who have had it in tanks with frogs for more than 2 years. preferably 3 or even 5 years and Id like to hear whether the frogs have produced healthy offspring or not. 

http://images.lowes.com/product/077027/077027050004.jpg

Thats what I got only black.

Anyone want to chime in?


Thanx

Todd


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That is GE silicone 2. There are plenty of people using it with successful babies being produced, BUT, it does have Organotins in it that have been linked to spindly leg and egg failure. They is a good discussion here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal.html
After studying that thread, I choose to use GE silicone 1. Unfortunately I have not seen it in black.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Im wondering if this is safe? It says 100% Silicone and I cant find any mention of mold or mildew inhibitors. But Id like to know for sure.
> Id like to hear about experience of people who have had it in tanks with frogs for more than 2 years. preferably 3 or even 5 years and Id like to hear whether the frogs have produced healthy offspring or not.
> 
> http://images.lowes.com/product/077027/077027050004.jpg
> ...


Thats GE silicone II which to my understanding is the standard silicone used in the hobby. I used it on all of the tanks that I built with GS backgrounds. I have only been in the hobby a year though but have produced many healthy offspring.

Edit: pum got his post out before me, I have had no instances of sls to date ... not too many bad eggs either. Far more good than bad.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I dont care what color it is. Im just really annoyed that both of my normal options are unavailable and I have to go through all this crap of sorting out what is safe and what is not safe again. Ive been told by many people that 100% silicone is fine but it doesnt smell right to me......


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Furthermore... this tank is to house my favorite and most beloved of all my frogs. My male Oelemarie, Biohazard. Therefore I am being overly precautious as I dont want any ill effects to happen to him



Thanx

Todd


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I dont care what color it is. Im just really annoyed that both of my normal options are unavailable and I have to go through all this crap of sorting out what is safe and what is not safe again. Ive been told by many people that 100% silicone is fine but it doesnt smell right to me......


It cures pretty quick and the smell dissipates. Silicone stinks like ammonia either way. To my knowlege GE silicone 1 is only available in clear. I guess it depends on what you are trying to use it for. People use GE II because it comes in a variety of colors which they use to cover that yellow Great stuff foam like a paint almost. 

What is the intended use of the silicone that you purchased?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have over a dozen vivs built with GE Silicone 1 with everybody thriving and a lot of breeding going on.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Its going to be to cover Great Stuff.

Doug, would you mind posting a photo of what you normally use so I know what to look for on my next trip to the hardware store?


Thanx,

Todd


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

How about a link, Todd? Shop GE 9.8 Oz. Clear Silicone at Lowes.com


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually thats the thing... I cant smell much at all even when its coming out of the tube. Thats what bothers me because I usually use actual Aquarium Sealant by Marineland and it typically pushes me away temporarily.


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx!

I will pick that up tomorrow! 



Thanx

Todd


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

This is what I use in my tarantula enclosures. I don't know how well it would work in a dartfrog setup.
They have other colors as well--black, red, bronze..lots.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh that looks like a good option, Im going to keep that option in mind for the next few vivs after these 2 are finished. Unfortunately Im on too much of a time constraint to await a shipment.


Thanx,


Todd


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i use the same stuff as doug, GE silicone 1 window and door. I've made a couple aquariums with it with no ill effects. I think that may be your best bet.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've used GE Silicone II for about 5 years, with no observable negative effects.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I have used the GE II as well but not in the last year. Have they changed it?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

GE SCS 1200 is what I have used in all my tanks. At least for where I am located, I can only find it at pet/aquarium stores for 18$ a tube, or at hardware supply stores for under 6$. It smells like extremely strong vinegar, and the msds sheets give no mention to it containing organotines or mold inhibitors. It also comes in black.

Google Image Result for http://www.distributionsvimac.com/Produit/C04-A401.JPG


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

i have ge II doors and windows in many viv for over 3 years with no ill effect


----------



## amazonangel (May 6, 2011)

I just used G E Silicone II (clear) to attach my cork bark background. Afterward, I read the small print and it says, "Not for use below the waterline, where FDA compliance is necessary, or aquariums". Now I'm worried but many people are saying that they have used it for years so I don't know what to think.


----------

